

Introducing iWork for iCloud - thrush

Just received this email from apple:<p>Dear Developer,<p>We’ll soon be introducing a new and exciting feature to iCloud. It’s called iWork for iCloud and it’s a suite of apps — Pages, Numbers, and Keynote — that make it easy for anyone with an iCloud account to create and edit great-looking documents, spreadsheets, and presentations right on the web.<p>We’d like to invite you to be one of the first to try it, so we’re giving you early access to the iWork for iCloud beta. All you have to do is sign in to iCloud on a Mac or a PC using the current version of Safari, Chrome, or Internet Explorer. Then just click on Pages, Numbers, or Keynote and you’re off.<p>We’re really proud of these apps and we’d appreciate your help in making them as great as they can possibly be. So we’d love to hear your feedback as you use them.<p>Sign in to iCloud.com to get started with iWork for iCloud today.<p>Sincerely,<p>The iWork Team
======
Jeremy1026
I've been using iWork for iCloud in beta for about a month now. It works
pretty well.

